# CWD UK (Children with diabetes) news



## Adrienne (Aug 7, 2014)

Hiya

CWD UK have made a move to join the 21 century and have opened a couple of facebook groups with a couple more to come very soon. 

We are still keeping the email groups going as well of course although what we have found is that so many 'lurkers' on the email group along with lots that have fallen by the way side have come back to join CWD on facebook as they find it easier, its lovely seeing old friends again. 

CWD UK is for parents/carers of children with diabetes (any type). So far we have the following facebook groups :

CWD UK - Main group :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/655108267899564/

CWD UK - Young adults 16 upwards :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/3031...86549/?fref=ts

The first group is for the parents/carers. 

The second group is for 16 to 25 year olds. The admin in this particular group are not any of the parents but 4 young adults (some of you may know from here as well) who are fabulous. 

There will be a younger teen group opening very soon for 13 to 15 year olds as we know they need somewhere to go and chat as well. 

Hope everyone is well, I keep up with some of you on facebook and twitter and really should pop in and out of here but I would actually like 26 hours in a day rather than 24. 24 is just not enough


----------



## am64 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Adrianne how lovely to hear from you I will certainly pass the info on to a few young adults with T1 I know of .....Im sure its a fantastic resource for them x


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 24, 2014)

Adrienne said:


> Hiya
> 
> CWD UK have made a move to join the 21 century and have opened a couple of facebook groups with a couple more to come very soon.
> 
> ...



hi just joined so you have been doing a lot  adrienne


----------

